
The Choice - ssclafani
http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2014/01/04/the-choice/
======
lkrubner
Good lord, what a heart breaking story! To have a 5 year old realize she is
dying of cancer! This paragraph really hit me hard:

"We know she understands because when we were home between her surgeries and
the radiation treatments, twelve days of having the family together in the
midst of everything, Rebecca got very mad at her sister for not letting her
play with a toy. “It’s for kids eight and up,” Carolyn said, reasonably.
Rebecca, of course, found this line of reasoning lacking, and came storming
into the kitchen. “Carolyn won’t let me play with that toy and I have to play
with that toy!” she shouted. We explained that it was in fact for older
children, and that she certainly might want to play with it, but that wasn’t
the same as having to play with it. “I have to!” she shouted again, her voice
rising almost to a scream, breaking with angry, anguished sobs, “I have to
play with it now because it’s for kids who are eight years old AND I’M NEVER
GONNA BE EIGHT!!!”"

